# Best Homemade Tools >  You do not know this TRICK - how to find the center of small metal pipes

## diyfixman

Hello my friends! The next trick I doubt you know! Be honest and tell me in the comments if you know this. How many times have you had to find the center of a screw or a thin iron rod? It is true that there are special tools for finding the center of cylinders, but they are not suitable for really thin cylinders - 10 mm. In the next video I will show you how to find the center in really small metal pipes, for example: screws, thin iron rods and more. All without special tools.

----------

57_210 (Mar 19, 2021),

Andyt (Mar 19, 2021),

Javierhm (Mar 22, 2021),

JoeVanGeaux (Mar 18, 2021),

katy (Mar 19, 2021),

mtsmith14 (Mar 19, 2021),

NailByte (Mar 19, 2021),

nova_robotics (Mar 19, 2021),

RetiredFAE (Mar 18, 2021),

rlm98253 (Mar 18, 2021)

----------


## JoeVanGeaux

I've used variations of this but not using a drill. That's a cool idea and would work more quickly. 

Once, I wanted to find the center of rotation of a camera mount atop a tripod for an astronomy-related project. In my case, I stuck a piece of white paper card inside the mount where the camera "shoe" would go. Then I suspended a fixed ink pen atop the card then rotated the mount on its swiveling head and frequently adjusted the position of the pen until the concentric circles got small enough to, more or less, pinpoint the precise center of rotation.

I still want to see your method for finding the center of small rods, though. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## diyfixman

> I've used variations of this but not using a drill. That's a cool idea and would work more quickly. 
> 
> Once, I wanted to find the center of rotation of a camera mount atop a tripod for an astronomy-related project. In my case, I stuck a piece of white paper card inside the mount where the camera "shoe" would go. Then I suspended a fixed ink pen atop the card then rotated the mount on its swiveling head and frequently adjusted the position of the pen until the concentric circles got small enough to, more or less, pinpoint the precise center of rotation.
> 
> I still want to see your method for finding the center of small rods, though. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much my friend!

----------


## olskoolsi

Wow..... what a super simple way to find center...... never would have thought of that
Thanks for sharing

----------

